# Bought a new 2018 model. With 26x3.0 tires :)



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

They don't seem to get much love in the Plus section. Jensen has the Jamis 26+ models on huge discount. Apparently they couldn't sell them. I ordered the Dragonslayer Pro for 50% off. So now I'll have a fully modern 26 that will have all kinds of traction :band:


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

long live the 26er. Bargain Well done


----------



## Ruda911 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice. Post a review when you get it. I'm considering that bike too.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

AWESOME! Great score....


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

congrats!

Wife rides a norco fluid 26+. 420mm chainstays. Got her a dhf maxxis for the front. Was very few plus tires to choose from. Also ranger tires stock. Note her rangers were wire bead and couldnt be set tubeless. Super hard compound.

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

can you set up that bike with regular 26 tires?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

You can set a bike up with any size tires, but going smaller means the bottom bracket is closer to the ground. Going bigger is where they may not fit.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

adamantane said:


> can you set up that bike with regular 26 tires?


They'll fit but you'll change the geometry, the bike is going to sit lower.

Got it yesterday. I'm really pleased with how light the wheels/tires are, didn't weigh them but they're really light. I've never had tubeless and have never ran air pressures so low and I'm surprised they don't feel as squishy as I thought they would. I have them at @ 18psi right now. Took it on a quick spin last night and it rides so smooth, I don't need rear suspension on this. I did get a bad dropper post. I can probably get it replaced but I want a rigid anyway so I ordered a Ritchey to match the bars/stem. Taking it to the trails in a couple of hours.

The saddle isn't pointed down, that's the just angle of the pic.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice looking dropouts too. I'd like to see one in single speed!


----------



## Midlake Crisis (Mar 2, 2020)

I am about to buy one of these 2 hrs away- can you give an updated ride report and recommendation?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

What type of Reynolds tubing is the main triangle made from?


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

Midlake Crisis said:


> I am about to buy one of these 2 hrs away- can you give an updated ride report and recommendation?


It's just a bad ass bike I highly recommend. I'm converting mine to single speed.


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

Radium said:


> What type of Reynolds tubing is the main triangle made from?


Reynolds 520. It's a good tubing for a mountain bike that takes a lot of beating.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

Love mine so far.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlake Crisis (Mar 2, 2020)

AbnInf said:


> It's just a bad ass bike I highly recommend. I'm converting mine to single speed.


Got mine yesterday and really love it! What kind of riding are you doing and why converting to single speed?


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Midlake Crisis said:


> why converting to single speed?


https://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed...ee-ss-faq-stickied-top-thread-list-82461.html

Best reason: Because you can


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

Midlake Crisis said:


> Got mine yesterday and really love it! What kind of riding are you doing and why converting to single speed?


I do regular singletrack riding. I've been road cycling since '87. A couple of years ago I bought a SS road bike out of curiosity and on the first ride it became my favorite bike. It's just something you have to try out to understand I guess.

What I like about the Jamis is that you can remove the entire RD, cable housing and shifter and keep them all attached together. Switching back and forth is a quick job. Sometimes I go to the mountains for a weekend and would want gears there for sure. But on my local trails a SS is fine.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

That's a cool feature! Does the cable just pop out of the guides? MORE into that Dragonslayer than ever before!


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

MattiThundrrr said:


> That's a cool feature! Does the cable just pop out of the guides? MORE into that Dragonslayer than ever before!


The entire derrailluer cable housing is attached with five zip tie things. Mine actually has what I think is little aluminum ones that clamp on. Remove those, pull the grip off and remove the shifter, unbolt the derrailluer and pull the whole assembly off.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

Just liking this bike more and more. Good hour ride on the local trails for a quick afternoon workout. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlake Crisis (Mar 2, 2020)

*Need a back tire*

I really love this bike but. . . . back tire is wearing out and there seem to be limited options for replacement. Anybody have a good suggestion on where to buy?


----------

